# [Diskussion] Bushido - Stress ohne Grund



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2013)

Hey,
Ich würde gerne wissen was Ihr von Bushidos neuen Track haltet.
Geht er zu weit oder hat künstlerische Freiheit keine grenzen?
Sind die anzeigen gerechtfertigt?

Ich sehe es nicht als Problem.
Ich kenne Tracks von Rappern, dagegen ist "Stress ohne Grund" wie ein Popsong.
In der Untergrund Szene gibt es massiv krassere Tracks und davon hört man nie im Fernsehen.
Also ich finde das ganze lächerlich.

Grammatik und/oder Rechtschreibfehler kann jeder für sich behalten.


----------



## drebbin (16. Juli 2013)

Der ganze Mensch,oder was auch immer er versucht darzustellen, ist lächerlich.Ist nur ein weiterer Song der seinen Horizont beweist.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (16. Juli 2013)

er ist halt bekannt und deshalb kommt er im tv. ernst nehmen kann man den eh nicht, also ist das geschenkt. viel eher würde ich ihm mal den integrationsbambi abnehmen, spätestens nach der nummer zeugt das nur noch von armut, dass er den noch hat


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2013)

Aufruf zum Mord und zu Körperverletzung, Diskriminierung etc. pp. unter dem Deckmantel von "Musik" (vermeintlicher "Rap", was ja in seiner Form "Kunst" sei). Billige Masche, die Klagen geschehen ihm Recht. Ein armer, peinlicher Gesell, den leider zu viele geistig Minderbeseelte zum Vorbild nehmen. BTW empfinde ich dieses "Underground-Gegangstere" als "arm", was an einem (beschissen) rappenden Kriminellen toll sein soll, möchte ich mal wissen.


----------



## Tommi1 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich kann Rapper verstehen, wie z.B. Eminem.
Das sind auch solche Texte und noch härter.
Die waren aber fast alle im Knast und bringen das auch zum Ausdruck.

Solche Nachmacher Rapper wie hier in Deutschland z.B. Bushido, haben keine Ahnung von dem Thema, aber machen auf hart.

Ich bin dafür, die Anzeigen durchzuziehen und Ihm den Intergrations Bambi abzunehmen, den er ja nicht wirklich verdient hat.
Man sollte ein Exempel statuieren. Ganz einfach.

Das was der im aktuellen Song von sich gibt, hat auch nichts mehr mit Kunst zu tun.

Sorry... ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (16. Juli 2013)

das was eminem erlebt hat war auch hart und so weiter. allerdings ist ja auch bekannt dass bushido zumindest gewisse kontakte zur mafia hat, so ein "kleingangster" ist er vllt gar nicht, aber wen intressierts auch?


----------



## boombudder (16. Juli 2013)

Ich finde den sollte man wegsperren oder ignorieren. Leider wird durch die Zeitungsartikel und Threads in Internetforen (nicht böse gemeint  ) die ganze Sache nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2013)

Den Integrationsbambi sollte man ihm ehrlich abnehmen. Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso er überhaupt einen bekommen hat.

Man darf amerikanische Rapper nicht mit deutschen vergleichen.
Ich finde Bushido auch verdammt schlecht aber es ist seine Art.


----------



## Tommi1 (16. Juli 2013)

Naja... Von wo kommt den der deutsche Rap(-versuch)?

Die probieren doch nur das, was in den USA erfolg hat, hier auch auszunutzten.
Und dann auch noch in deutsch.

Mag eh keinen deutschen Sing-Sang.


----------



## Soulsnap (16. Juli 2013)

Rap hat in seiner eigentlichen Form nichts aber auch gar nichts mit den sogenannten Gangsterrappern zu tun. Bushido ist ne Wurst im Wolfspelz der den bezug zur Realität verloren hat. Deutscher Rap ist für mich eher so etwas wie Moses P, das Rödelheim hartreim Projekt, Moqui Marbles, Fanta 4 etc. Sogar Kollegah ist gut. Was der Lyrisch veranstaltet ist teilweise Godlike, nicht in Bezug auf den Inhalt sondern in Bezug auf die "Skillz". Mich kotzt es mittlerweile tierisch an das mit Blick auf die ganzen Gangsterrap Geschichten deutscher rap im allgemeinen als schlecht, minderbemittelt usw angesehen wird. Leute die nur in den Medien von Bushido und co hören sich aber kein Stück mit der Materie befasst haben glauben zu wissen das Rap Musik für dumme von dummen ist. Und dank Bushido wird das wiedermal schlimmer. Wie ich immer innerlich ausrasten könnte wenn in sachen Rap unwissende Personen darüber reden und das ganze pauschal als Dreck abtun...


----------



## locojens (16. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich würde gerne wissen was Ihr von Bushidos neuem Track hält.
> Geht er zu weit oder hat künstlerische Freiheit keine grenzen?
> Sind die Anzeigen gerechtfertigt?
> ...


 
Sorry für das Vollzitat! Aber du hörst auch viel Rap? Oder liege ich Falsch? Nicht übelnehmen aber ich musste mir das 3 mal Durchlesen bevor ich es begriffen habe!


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Naja... Von wo kommt den der deutsche Rap(-versuch)?
> 
> Die probieren doch nur das, was in den USA erfolg hat, hier auch auszunutzten.
> Und dann auch noch in deutsch.



Es klappt ja.
Gangsta Rap ist sehr beliebt in Deutschland.
Musik ist Kunst und Kunst kennt keine Grenzen so brutal sie auch ist.
In vielen anderen Songs von anderen bekannten Rappern wird Drogenkonsum verherlicht und da wird auch nichts unternommen. Sido gibt zu das er vor Interviews kifft und das wird auch nicht diskutiert.



locojens schrieb:


> Sorry für das Vollzitat! Aber du hörst auch viel Rap? Oder liege ich Falsch? Nicht übelnehmen aber ich musste mir das 3 mal Durchlesen bevor ich es begriffen habe!



Ich höre viel Rap, das ist richtig. Aber kein Bushido, Haftbefehl oder sonstigen, in meinen Augen, schlechten Rap.

Was genau hast du denn nicht begriffen?
Habe nur ein Wort vergessen soweit ich gesehen habe.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> .....


Rap ist eher ein Oberbegriff.
Es gibt so viele Arten von Rap wobei Cro z.B. kein Rapper ist!


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Affe Bushido gehört zurück in Den Busch gescheucht, aus dem er emporgekrochen kam! 

Ich kenne auch Rapper, deren Texte durchaus krasser sind als die von Bushido. Aber bei denen erkennt man wenigstens noch einen Hauch von Gesellschaftskritik und nicht irgendwelches dummes Gewäsch so wie bei Bushido.


----------



## jamie (16. Juli 2013)

Nun ja. Erst einmal finde ich diesen ganzen Gangsterrappbumms naja.. lächerlich. Aber zum Thema.
Es wird in den Medien immer gerne gesagt, dass er sagt, Claudia Roth erschießen zu wollen, dass er zum Töten aufrufe, etc. Das ist einfach mal Bullshit.
Wenn sagen wir mal Till Lindemann in 'Mein Teil' singt wie er.. (nunja ihr wisst schon. Wenn nicht, einfach mal das Lied anhören!), dann heißt das doch nicht, dass ER das selber will oder jmd dazu aufruft es zu machen, sondern er singt von einer lyrischen Person, die das tut (und erzählt dabei eine Geschichte nach, die so passiert ist). Aber um zum Punkt zu kommen: die mediale Einschätzung/Darstellung ist hier mal völlig falsch. Schließlich handelt es sich ja auch um ein "Kunstwerk" (die Anführungszeichen sind Absicht  ), dass somit Freiheit genießt und keine tatsächliche Äußerung darstellt und selbst wenn, sollte das auch klar gehen, denn eine Beschränkung von Meinungsäußerungen erachte ich als lächerlich.
Ob man jetzt sagt "das Teil kömmt uffen Index", ist wieder 'ne andere Sache, aber allgemein die Darstellung ist einer aufgeklärten Gesellschaft nicht würdig.

@Obert_King: Und weil seine "Kunst" nicht mit deinen Vorlieben konfirm geht, hat er keine Berechtigung? Etwas arrogant und unzeitgemäß, findest du nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Nun ja. Erst einmal finde ich diesen ganzen Gangsterrappbumms naja.. lächerlich. Aber zum Thema.
> Es wird in den Medien immer gerne gesagt, dass er sagt, Claudia Roth erschießen zu wollen, dass er zum Töten aufrufe, etc. Das ist einfach mal Bullshit.
> Wenn sagen wir mal Till Lindemann in 'Mein Teil' singt wie er.. (nunja ihr wisst schon. Wenn nicht, einfach mal das Lied anhören!), dann heißt das doch nicht, dass ER das selber will oder jmd dazu aufruft es zu machen, sondern er singt von einer lyrischen Person, die das tut (und erzählt dabei eine Geschichte nach, die so passiert ist).


Bei Bushido kommt das aber eindeutig so rüber, als sei das seine Meinung und als würde er das selber auch gern so machen oder gut finden. Bei Rammstein wiederum ist es völlig klar, dass es komplette Fantasie bzw. ein sich Reinversetzen in einen Verrückten, um klar zu machen, wie durchgedreht dessen Gedanken sind bzw. gewesen sein könnten (basiert ja auf einem wahren absoluten Einzelfall). Zudem wird bei Rammstein auch nicht zu etwas aufgefordert, was anderen schadet, es wird vor allem nicht gegen ganz bestimmte Personen "gehetzt". Würde im Text nur allgemein stehen, dass eine "lyrische Person" einige Politiker hasst und denen am liebsten eine Kugel verpassen würde, ohne Namen oder Parteien zu nennen, würden mind 90% der Leute hier nicht mal wissen, dass Bushido ne neue Single draußen hat... 

Meine Meinung zu dem Song: Bushido hat wohl zu viel Geld an seine Verbrecher-Freunde abgeben müssen und braucht wieder Kohle, und es war völlig klar, dass der Song Ärger gaben kann. Jetzt lacht sich Bushido ins Fäustchen, denn um auch auch nur halbwegs so viel Publicity zu erreichen, hätte man normalerweise viel Geld ausgeben und Zeit für Promo investieren müssen...  als Politiker würd ich es aber locker sehen und hätte da keinen Aufstand gemacht, denn das ist trotzdem keine echte "Aufforderung" zu einer Straftat. Ich würde lediglich "laut werden", wenn man Bushido beim nächsten Bambi für den Vorbild-Bambi vorschlagen würde...


----------



## jamie (16. Juli 2013)

Das mit der PR-Masche stimmt natürlich.
Wo ich dir aber noch nicht ganz folgen kann: woran meinst du zu erkennen, dass es seine Meinung ist? Dieses ganze wanna-be-Gangstaaaaaa (mit gaaanz vieeln aaaas) scheint doch eher im Gegenteil als Kunstprodukt. Ich liebe zwar Rammstein und Bushido geht mir höchstens aufen sack, aber deiner Argumentation kann ich trotzdem nicht folgen...


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich sage "Am liebsten würde ich XYZ umbringen!" meine ich es nicht ernst! Ich bin dann sehr verärgert über XYZ und bringe diese Person dann aber nicht um.
Damit will Bushido seine Meinung zu diesen Personen öffentlich machen, zwar sehr provokant aber es ist seine Meinung und da jeder das recht hat seine Meinung frei zu äußern sehe ich das ganze gerummel darüber übertrieben.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Das mit der PR-Masche stimmt natürlich.
> Wo ich dir aber noch nicht ganz folgen kann: woran meinst du zu erkennen, dass es seine Meinung ist? Dieses ganze wanna-be-Gangstaaaaaa (mit gaaanz vieeln aaaas) scheint doch eher im Gegenteil als Kunstprodukt. Ich liebe zwar Rammstein und Bushido geht mir höchstens aufen sack, aber deiner Argumentation kann ich trotzdem nicht folgen...


 Weil bekannt ist, dass er nicht grad gut zu sprechen ist auf die besagten Politiker, und es an sich auf der Hand liegt, dass es bewusste Hasstiraden sind. Bei dem sonstigen Gangsta-Gehabe sind es ja eher allgemeine Dinge, mit denen man nicht spezielle Personen meint (außer beim Dissen von anderen Rappern). 

Natürlich ist es nicht seine Meinung, dass man zB jemanden wirklich töten sollte - aber es ist für mich klar ein Ausdruck von Hass/Verachtung gegenüber GANZ bestimmten Leuten und mit den Mitteln des "Gangsta-Raps" halt natürlich verbal übertrieben ausgedrückt. Und je nach dem, was man für Sätze sagt/singt/rapt, ist es halt so oder so auch eine Beleidung, zB wenn man jetzt rappen würde, dass Wowereit eine "Schwuchtel" ist, so ist das auch dann beleidigend, wenn diesen Satz nur eine "lyrische Figur" von sich gibt und der Song total lustig und nicht aggressiv ist. Ansonsten könnte man ja auch alles sagen und sich hinter ner Kunstfigur verstecken oder so... 


Aber ich überleg grad: an sich müsste man Bushido dieses Jahr für den "Politik-Bambi" vorschlagen, da er mit seinem Song Poltiker, die seine (klischeemäßig) typischen Fans normalerweise gar nicht kennen, nähergebracht hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2013)

Wer Rap macht ist zu blöd zum singen und das affige Getue kann einem auch auf den Keks gehen. Sollen die den mal gepflegt einfahren lassen


----------



## jamie (16. Juli 2013)

> Natürlich ist es nicht seine Meinung, dass man zB jemanden wirklich töten sollte - aber es ist für mich klar ein Ausdruck von Hass/Verachtung gegenüber GANZ bestimmten Leuten und mit den Mitteln des "Gangsta-Raps" halt natürlich verbal übertrieben ausgedrückt.


 Was ja wohl durch die Meinungsfreiheit gesichert sein sollte, von der künstlerischen Freiheit mal ganz zu schweigen.


> Ansonsten könnte man ja auch alles sagen und sich hinter ner Kunstfigur verstecken oder so...


 Sollte man ja auch können.   Versteckt aber auch unversteckt und gerade bei letzterem hapert es leider.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2013)

@ Herbboy
Wowereit ist Homosexuell. Homosexuelle haben Analverkehr.
Also ist es nicht unbedingt eine Beleidigung. Er hätte anstatt Wowereit "Homoboys" o.ä. rappen können und somit hätte sich jeder Homosexuelle beleidigt gefühlt.
Oder man sieht es als "Diss". Ist es dann noch eine Beleidigung? In der Rapszene ist sowas normal.


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. Juli 2013)

Trotzdem hat er es verdient. Da kam mal ein bericht über bushido bei akte. So ein aroganter ar***! 

Ich finde es voll in ordnung. Der soll seine grenzen gezeigt bekommen.


----------



## jamie (16. Juli 2013)

Ähhm auch wenn ich (wie aus meinen Post leicht ersichtlich ist) keiner bin, der sich über sowas aufregt, ist deine Äußerung der größte Bullshit, den ich jemals gehört habe (,wenn man von Äußerungen von CDU-, FDP- und Gemamitgliedern, sowohl pauschal allen Amerikaner (höhö, das musste sein)absieht).



> Oder man sieht es als "Diss". Ist es dann noch eine Beleidigung? In der Rapszene ist sowas normal.


Ein Diss ist sehr wohl eine gezielte Beleidigung und nur weil sich etwas etabliert hat, ist es dadurch noch lange nicht besser. Die Überwachung der Bürger 'wegen Schutz vor Terrorismus' (nochmal: höhö) hat sich auch etabliert ist aber trotzdem §*&%"'#!


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Ähhm auch wenn ich (wie aus meinen Post leicht ersichtlich ist) keiner bin, der sich über sowas aufregt, ist deine Äußerung der größte Bullshit, den ich jemals gehört habe (,wenn man von Äußerungen von CDU-, FDP- und Gemamitgliedern, sowohl pauschal allen Amerikaner (höhö, das musste sein)absieht).
> 
> Ein Diss ist sehr wohl eine gezielte Beleidigung und nur weil sich etwas etabliert hat, ist es dadurch noch lange nicht besser. Die Überwachung der Bürger 'wegen Schutz vor Terrorismus' (nochmal: höhö) hat sich auch etabliert ist aber trotzdem §*&%"'#!



Begründung?

Und wo sind nun die Grenzen zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und Beleidigung?
Erst meinst du es ist durch Meinungsfreiheit gesichert aber ein "Diss" ist damit ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Juli 2013)

Man ihr glaubt das nur amerika ausspioniert,das machen alle. Ihr helft noch dabei zb facebook oder whats app. Dann noch microsoft und sämtliche andere.

Da kommen wir nicht mehr raus. Das wird uns auch keiner verraten.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Man ihr glaubt das nur amerika ausspioniert,das machen alle. Ihr helft noch dabei zb facebook oder whats app. Dann noch microsoft und sämtliche andere.
> 
> Da kommen wir nicht mehr raus. Das wird uns auch keiner verraten.



Falscher Thread?


----------



## jamie (17. Juli 2013)

@Lan_Party: Folgt doch auf dem Fuße!?! o_O
@Dragon: Auch wenn ich nicht weiß, was jz grade mit Bushido zutun hat; Nein, glaube ich nicht und deine Einstellung sorgt nicht gerade für Verbesserung. In der Vergangenheit wurden schon sooo viele Systeme gestürzt. Der Punkt ist nur: die Masse ist träge (oder auch: „Ein Körper verharrt im Zustand der Ruhe oder der gleichförmigen Translation, sofern er nicht durch einwirkende Kräfte zur Änderung seines Zustands gezwungen wird.“), weshalb sich nichts ändert, wenn's keine Motoren gibt. Das wiederum heißt, dass ein paar Leute ihren Arsch hochkriegen müssen um die Masse in Bewegung zu bringen. Ich schreibe da grad an ein paar Essays...


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

@ jamie Ich dachte du meinst das wenn er "Homobys" gerappt hätte sich Homosexuelle nicht beleidigt gefühlt hätten dürfen.

Eig. ist es ja ein Zwiespalt.
Rappen ist "Kunst" und mit dieser "Kunst" wird seine Meinung vertreten auch wenn sie relativ brutal dargestellt wird aber es die gennanten Personen als Beleidigung aufnehmen.

Da stellt sich die Frage wer im Recht ist. Bushido oder die betroffenen Personen.


----------



## jamie (17. Juli 2013)

Nunja, ich habe meine Auffassung dazu schon dargelegt. Studentenlieder - Die Gedanken Sind Frei - YouTube
In einer modernen Gesellschaft muss man auch mit solchen Auswüchsen leben können.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> Wowereit ist Homosexuell. Homosexuelle haben Analverkehr.
> Also ist es nicht unbedingt eine Beleidigung. Er hätte anstatt Wowereit "Homoboys" o.ä. rappen können und somit hätte sich jeder Homosexuelle beleidigt gefühlt.
> Oder man sieht es als "Diss". Ist es dann noch eine Beleidigung? In der Rapszene ist sowas normal.


 Ich hatte doch gar nichts zu dem Text gesagt, ich meinte nur ALLGEMEIN: wenn jemand persönlich durch einen Text beleidigt wird, ZUM BEISPIEL wenn Wowereit als "Schwuchtel" bezeichnet wird, dann hat derjenige das Recht, sich dagegen zu wehren. Ob das HIER überhaupt der Fall ist, dazu habe ich gar nichts gesagt  denn diese Passage des Songs hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht mitbekommen. 

@Jamie: das, was ich von dem Song mitbekommen habe, finde ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt rein objektiv gesehen nicht schlimm genug für eine Indizierung, wenn man jetzt NUR auf die Seite schaut: wozu "ruft" Bushido eindeutig auf? ABER das Problem ist: Bushido und ähnliche Musiker gelten nun mal für viele Jugendliche, die aus sozial schwächeren Gegenden kommen oder sich aus anderen Gründen gesellschaftliche eher als Verlierer sehen, als Vorbild, und viele nehmen solche Texte halt auch im Kern als etwas wahr, was "man" gut finden sollte - zB dass schwul sein "schlimm" ist, Frauen Sexobjekte sind, es "cool" ist, wenn man sich mit Gewalt Respekt verschafft und "erfolgreich" wird usw. - das ist ein entscheidender Mitgrund, warum der Song nun indiziert wurde, da eben vermutet wird, dass es für einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der "Fans" durchaus die Entwicklung zu sehr negativ beeinflussen kann. 

Hätte zB Rammstein den gleichen Text (etwas abgewandelt in Rammstein-Style) für einen ihrer Songs benutzt, wäre es sicher nicht indiziert worden, da die Zielgruppe eine VÖLLIG andere ist und niemand Rammstein als Vorbild fürs normale Leben sieht. Aber allein, dass eine Band wie Rammstein NICHT "aus der Gosse an die Spitze gekämpft" hat, legt schon einen völlig anderen Grundstein als der typische "Gangsterrapper", wobei Bushido an sich sogar eher zahm geworden war... Bei Bushido aber nehmen viele "unterprivilegierte" Jugendliche seine Texte als Vorbild für das, was man tun und meinen sollte, erst recht da er ja vor kurzem sogar öffentlich für Integration ausgezeichnet wurde. Die meisten nehmen da auch nicht wahr, dass es vlt nur eine Kunstfigur ist, die da redet. Aus dem Grunde ist ein Indizierung daher durchaus nachvollziehbar, auch wenn ich selber der Meinung bin, dass man das alles viel zu sehr aufgebauscht und damit Bushido sogar mehr genutzt als geschadet hat. Und ganz allgemein muss es halt schon Grenzen geben, "Kunst" darf IMHO nicht alles, vor allem wenn ein großer Teil der Zielgruppe minderjährig und idr nicht unbedingt extrem gebildet ist - zumal hier auch ja auch eindeutig platte Provokation offensichtlich ist und nicht der Wunsch, künstlerisch etwas auszudrücken.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

@ Herbboy
Ich würde sagen das die Fans von solchen Rappern geistlich, natüurlich nicht alle aber sicherlich der größte teil, "unterernährt" sind wenn diese solche Texte ernstnehmen. Ich habe nich nie was von einem "Drive by" in Deutschland gehört und wer glaubt das es im "Ghetto" (das es in Deutschland nicht gibt!) wirklich so zu geht sollte mal nach Amerika und sich dort mal anschauen was es wirklich heißt ein "Gangsta" zu sein.

Man darf die Texte nicht ernst nehmen, die von deutschen Rappern jedenfalls nicht.
Sicher haben diese Drogen genommen und mit diesen gedealt und machen diese schön aber hinter einem "Künstler" steckt ein ganz anderer Mensch!

Nehmen wir mal die Rapper Joka und Kollegah.
Beide studieren. Leben anders als es Sie in ihren texten behaupten.

Genauso sehe ich das bei "Stress ohne Grund". Bushido, der "Künstler" also, würde es tun, nicht aber die Person hinter dem Namen.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich finde man sollte solche wegsperren und ihre Texte auf Versammlungen verbrennen! Zudem komplett die Meinungsfreiheit verbieten und alle in Lager stecken!


So ungefähr lesen sich eure Beiträge... dafür gibts dann auch mal applaus... 

Lächerlich!


----------



## locojens (17. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ jamie Ich dachte du meinst das wenn er "Homobys" gerappt hätte sich Homosexuelle nicht beleidigt gefühlt hätten dürfen.
> 
> Eig. ist es ja ein Zwiespalt.
> Rappen ist "Kunst" und mit dieser "Kunst" wird seine Meinung vertreten auch wenn sie relativ brutal dargestellt wird aber es die gennanten Personen als Beleidigung aufnehmen.
> ...



Also sorry! Wo ist Rappen Kunst (wild mit den Armen gestikulierende,wirres Zeug brabbelnde, halbnackte Frauen bis in den Intimbereich filmende Menschen + Kunst) das verstehe ich gerade nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist das nur einer der "Enkel" des Schlagers, um die "blöden Massen" einzulullen, es ist einfach nur "BummBumm" BlaBla und das war es. 
Mag sein das es genauso gut kommt wie Techno nach ein paar Pillen im Hirn (bzw. genug Fusel).

Kunst ... Meinungsfreiheit ... !   Das hat beides nicht mit diesem Herrn zu tun! Dieser Buschidildo ist doch die ganze Diskussion nicht wert.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juli 2013)

Wen wundert es dann noch das wir Gamer als verpickelte Nerds abgestempelt werden wenn man das bei anderen Gruppierungen genauso handhabt?


----------



## locojens (17. Juli 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Wen wundert es dann noch das wir Gamer als verpickelte Nerds abgestempelt werden wenn man das bei anderen Gruppierungen genauso handhabt?



Hat ja seine Berechtigung. Manchmal habe ich ein Pickel (vom Trockenrasierer) eine Brille habe ich auch. Aber Gamer bin ich leider seit Jahren (fast 9) nichtmehr wirklich da ich leider ein behindertes Kind habe und jenes mehr Aufmerksamkeit benötigt als ein dümmliches, Zeit fressendes Spiel. 

So ist der Sellerie äh: c'est la vie!   Hat nichts mit der "Gamermatrix" zu tun, das ist das reale Leben!


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich denke du wirst den Kontext schon verstanden haben


----------



## locojens (17. Juli 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ich denke du wirst den Kontext schon verstanden haben



Darum ja die ausweichende Antwort! 

PS: Trotzdem ich ja eigentlich alle möglichen Musikstile höre, begreife ich nicht was an Rap Kunst sein soll !?

PPS: Eventuell klärt mich mal Jemand auf!?


----------



## beren2707 (17. Juli 2013)

Er ist ja so missverstanden, der arme kleine Bushido. Nein, er will nicht mit seiner billigen Gangstermasche Aufmerksamkeit erregen (voller Erfolg) und der Inhalt seines "Liedes" () ist nicht potentiell gefährlich, da sich genug Belämmerte finden, die das nicht nur toll finden und anhören, sondern sich auch durchaus davon inspirieren lassen, nein, natürlich nicht. 

Er ist nur ein kleiner Verbrecher, der seine Gewaltphantasien in Texten verbreitet, die mMn Straftatbestände erfüllen, aber es gibt eben mittlerweile eine breitere Masse, die sowas verinnerlicht hat (konsequenter Konsum hilft dabei, abzustumpfen, in jeglicher Hinsicht ), anhimmelt und als Vorbild sieht. Ich frage mich immer noch, wieso.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juli 2013)

Was soll das Gekrakel von Picasso Kunst sein oder ein Haufen Sch.... in einer Ecke? Oder die Oper wo man die hälfte nicht versteht weil man zuweit wegsitzt und wenn man nah genug sitzt ebenfalls nicht weil die Italienischkenntnisse nicht vorhanden sind?  Kommt halt immer auf die Sicht des Betrachters an. Letztlich find ich solche Rapper wie Eminem einfach geil. Ihre Stimme, ihre Art/Flow, der Inhalt ihre Texte sind ja auch meist wahrer als vieles was man sonst so im künstlerischen Bereich findet. 

Aber um zum Topic zurück zukehren, dass Lied find ich sogar ziemlich schlecht^^ Aber so hart finde ich den Text jetzt nicht wirklich. Zumal Rapper vielleicht die "Jugend" beeinflussen mag aber mehr wohl auch nicht. Da finde ich hat die liebe Frau Roth schon schlimmere Sachen gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> Ich würde sagen das die Fans von solchen Rappern geistlich, natüurlich nicht alle aber sicherlich der größte teil, "unterernährt" sind wenn diese solche Texte ernstnehmen. Ich habe nich nie was von einem "Drive by" in Deutschland gehört und wer glaubt das es im "Ghetto" (das es in Deutschland nicht gibt!) wirklich so zu geht sollte mal nach Amerika und sich dort mal anschauen was es wirklich heißt ein "Gangsta" zu sein.
> 
> Man darf die Texte nicht ernst nehmen, die von deutschen Rappern jedenfalls nicht.


 Das ist schon klar, aber wenn es um Jugendschutz geht, nicht zuletzt, da es bei Songs im Gegensatz zu Filmen KEINE FSK12, 16 und 18 gibt, muss man halt abwägen, ob und wie sehr ein Song in Verbindung mit dem Image, das der "Künstler" hat, eventuell jugendgefährdend ist. Und auch wenn zu 99% niemand die Texte wortwörtlich nehmen wird, wird es doch einige geben, die die Kernaussage "cool" und "tool" finden und als Weltbild EHER dazu tendieren, dass ganz allgemein eine Straftat zur Bereicherung oder zum Respekt verschaffen eine tolle Sache ist und die Person Y hassenswert und die Minderheit Z Abschaum ist. Da muss man halt gewisse Grenzen ausloten, und grad WEIL Bushido sehr bekannt und somit ein stückweit auch Vorbild ist, ist das umso kritischer, wenn er in Texten dem Anschein nach zu etwas aufruft, auch wenn es rein "künstlerisch" vielleicht gar nicht SEINE Meinung sein sollte. 

Der gleiche Text von einem unbekannteren Rapper wäre aber sicher nie indiziert worden. Und ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass nicht indiziert worden wäre, wenn die "Hassfiguren" nicht Roth und Wowereit heißen würden, sondern Kim Jong-un und <Name eines hohen NDP-Tieres> und wenn die Minderheiten, die "geschmäht" werden, nicht Schwule und Frauen wären, sondern SM-Fans und Bankmanager... ein bisschen Politik ist da halt auch bei den Entscheidungen dabei, also: welche moralischen und politischen Vorstellungen wollen "wir" haben und welche nicht? Das fließt mit ein. Wichtigster Punkt dabei ist, dass möglichst nicht eine Meinung sich etablieren soll, die evlt, dazu führt, dass Minderheiten oder bestimmte Einzelpersonen beschimpft oder sogar angegriffen werden.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

@locojens
Musik ist Kunst und Rap gehört auch dazu.
Viele meiner Freunde finden Rock/Metal sollte verboten werden, weil es sich sch$%& anhört.

Was ist den für dich "Kunst"?

@Herbboy
Würde er Kim Jong-un und ein hohes NPD Tier nennen MÜSSTE man gleichermassen vorgehen. Es ist immernoch Beleidigung, egal wer gennant wird.

FSK wäre doch eine möglichkeit. Wenn ich als Erwachsener "Stress ohne Grund" hören möchte sollte mir der Staat es nicht verbieten dürfen, weil ich Volljährig bin.

Nur wann ist ein Lied/Song/Track zu "gefährlich" für die Jugend?


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. Juli 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach geht es nicht darum, wie *wir* den Text empfinden, sondern darum, wie ihn die Angesprochenen empfinden.
Es geht nicht allgemein um Politiker oder Homosexuelle. Das wäre zwar auch schlimm genug, aber evtl. noch mit "künstlerischer Freiheit" zu entschuldigen.

Hier wurden aber gezielt real existierende Personen angesprochen, die natürlich das Recht haben, sich gegen Beleidigungen zu wehren.
Dies tut man mit einer Anzeige oder Klage und ein Gericht bewertet den Fall dann.

Ob das Lied auf dem Index landet oder nicht, dürfte Herrn Anis Mohamed Youssef Ferchichi wenig interessieren. Es ist dadurch ja nicht verboten, kurbelt
trotz erschwerter Verkaufsbedingungen evtl. die Verkaufszahlen sogar an.

Ein wichtigeres Zeichen für die Öffentlichkeit wäre in meinen Augen die Aberkennung des Integrations-Bambi, denn dieser Herr verhält sich asozial und
zeigt in keiner Weise Bestrebungen, sich zu integrieren.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

Es ist mir ein Rätsel wie jemand der eine breite Gruppe an Fans hat und solche Musik macht einen "Integrations Bambi" bekommt.

Wenn es nach seinen Texten gehen würde müsste ich Drogen nehmen und mit diesen Dealen, ein Dieb sein und viel sexuellen verkehr mit Frauen, die natürlich vollkommem wertlos sind, haben. Wenn das Integration bedeutet müsste ich abgeschoben werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

Über Kunst und Musik kann man streiten wie die darin gemachte Äußerungen, nur macht es einen Unterschied ob es zb Satire ist oder von jemanden vorgetragen wird der mit dem D Zug durch die Kinderstube gerast ist. Wenn man seine Äußerungen als Kunst sehen soll müsste man auch den Giftschrank wieder öffnen


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Juli 2013)

Mag sein, dass dieses Gebrabbel auch als Kunst bezeichnet werden kann. Dieser Mann wird sicherlich auch nicht dumm sein und auf seine Art ein normales Leben führen.

Das Problem ist, dass einfach mal ein Großteil seiner Zuhörer nicht seinen Weitblick haben. Die hören das und glauben diesen Unfug anstandslos. Es sind nicht alle blöd von denen, aber viele stehen nunmal nicht Grundlos auf diese Art von Texten...


----------



## locojens (17. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich würde gerne wissen was Ihr von Bushidos neuem Track hält.
> Geht er zu weit oder hat künstlerische Freiheit keine grenzen?
> Sind die Anzeigen gerechtfertigt?
> ...


 
Sorry wenn ich jetzt Trolle! Nur ein Wort vergessen...? Nein! Lies es dir nochmal durch, oder Drucke es aus und nimm es deinem Grammatikprofessor mit!

PS: Das bezieht sich auf den zitierten ersten Post!

PPS: 





Lan_Party schrieb:


> Es ist mir ein Rätsel wie jemand der eine breite Gruppe an Fans hat und solche Musik macht einen "Integrations Bambi" bekommt. ...



In diesem tollen Land bekommst du alles wenn du deinen Mist nur gut erklären (bzw. an den Mann bringen) kannst und einen gewissen Hintergrund hast, die Geschichte kennen wir ja hoffentlich alle!
Und das diese sogenannten Preise eh nur Selbstbeweihräucherung sind sollte eigentlich auch jeder wissen. Da fallen mir Toppsuperstars ein wie die von GNTM oder DSDS. ... oder noch schlimmer Stefan Großmutter warum hast du nur soviele Zähne ... (äh Raab)


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

@locojens
Habe etwas hinzugefügt.

Mein Englischlehrer meinte mal: "Ihr müsst eine Sprache nicht perfekt beherrschen müssen. Solange jeder versteht was Ihr meint gibt es keinen Grund zur aufrrgung."

Was nun wenn im der Bambi abgenommen wird?
Seine Musik wird er sicherlich nicht ändern.


----------



## locojens (17. Juli 2013)

... Nein ... ich sage nichts mehr!


----------



## MatzMaker (17. Juli 2013)

locojens schrieb:


> ... Nein ... ich sage nichts mehr!


 
Is halt übel ^^

aber mal im Ernst ...
Mit dem Alleinigen Verstehen der eigenen Verlautbarung zu anderen ... z.B einer Konversation ist noch nicht alles gemacht ^^
Fehlt viel Grammatik oder das Verstehen anderer hat man noch lange kein Englisch Abi bestanden ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

Rechtschreibung und Co ist aber nicht das Thema, wobei beim Rap sich auch die Ohren schnell einklappen. So etwas sollte man per PN machen und nicht diesen Weg wählen um ev. jemanden Bloß stellen zu wollen


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Würde er Kim Jong-un und ein hohes NPD Tier nennen MÜSSTE man gleichermassen vorgehen. Es ist immernoch Beleidigung, egal wer gennant wird.


 jo, das finde ich auch - aber die Kommissionen setzen eben bei der Bewertung AUCH eigene moralische Standards bzw. der Bevölkerung um, zb ist "rechts sein" von der großen Mehrheit in D verpönt, daher wäre eine Hetze gegen Rechte halt weniger schlimm als gegen zB "die Grünen" oder so, und das Darstellen eines Diktator als Unmensch wäre auch eher gebilligt als einen demokratisch agierenden Politiker anzugreifen.




> FSK wäre doch eine möglichkeit. Wenn ich als Erwachsener "Stress ohne Grund" hören möchte sollte mir der Staat es nicht verbieten dürfen, weil ich Volljährig bin.


 Es ist doch nicht verboten, nur indiziert ^^ Das ist ein Unterschied. Wenn Du willst, fragst Du im Laden nach und kannst die CD trotzdem kaufen, wenn Du mind 18 bist. Und hören darfst Du es sowieso. Ne Art FSK für Musik ist aber kaum durchsetzbar, denn da müsstest Du nicht nur jedes Album hören, sondern du müsstest auch die Band und deren Umfeld und deren Fans genau analysieren, um sicher zu sein, wie die Band einen Text meint oder auch nicht meint... bei einem Film aber spricht der Film idR für sich, und gewisse visuelle Dinge sind nunmal für die Augen gewisser Altersklassen so oder so ungeeignet, egal wie es gemeint ist. 




> Nur wann ist ein Lied/Song/Track zu "gefährlich" für die Jugend?


das ist eben eine schwere Entscheidung. Hier wurde sicher auch gehandelt, WEIL es mit Bushido ein sehr in der Öffentlichkeit stehender ist, der in den Medien gern als "Skandalrapper" verschrien wird.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

Man könnte Drogen- und Gewaltverherrlichende Texte als USK 16/18 "abstempeln". Bei 20 Songs auf einem Album ist min. einer "Jugendgerfährdent" und somit muss das Album eine USK16/18 Stempel bekommen. Egal welche Gruppe man ansprechen möchte. Es gibt auch Rammstein Fans die nicht ganz helle sind.


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. Juli 2013)

Diskussion ohne Grund eher..

Lasst ihn doch.. Also was en Affentheater da die ganze zeit in den Medien..


----------



## troppa (17. Juli 2013)

Bushido's neue Platte wird iniziert... als ich diese tolle, weltbewegende Neuigkeit hörte, bin ich direkt eingeschlafen.

Da ich diesen super tollen Rapper ignoriere, ist mir das ziemlich schnurtz. Meiner Meinung nach, entwickelt er sich einfach nicht weiter, weder menschlich noch musikalisch. Wenn die Medien ihn auch einfach ignorieren würden, wäre mir das mehr als Recht - Keine Promo für Bushido. Denn so laufen viele in den Laden und wollen hören, was fürn Schwachsinn der wieder von sich gibt, bevor die Platte auf dem Index landet. Und das ist, meiner Meinung nach, genau das was er möchte. Als ich 18 geworden bin, habe mich intensiv mit dem deutschen Index beschäftigt und bin der Meinung, dass mindestens 95% aller indizierten Spiele, Bücher, Filme und Musik zurecht draufstehen. Daher möchte ich mich eigentlich nicht mehr mit Sachen, die möglicher Weise iniziert werden könnten, beschäftigen. Die guten Sachen stehen nämlich auf dem vatikanischen Index.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2013)

Mal ehrlich, von was rappt Massiv?

"Das ist Berlin, wo sich kleine Kinder in Arsch ******."
"Ich verschlepp dich in den Wald und piss dir in dein Maul."

Die Politiker machen Stress ohne Grund!


----------



## Lan_Party (9. August 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, von was rappt Massiv?
> 
> "Das ist Berlin, wo sich kleine Kinder in Arsch ******."
> "Ich verschlepp dich in den Wald und piss dir in dein Maul."
> ...



Damit hat Massiv aber niemanden gedroht oder beleidigt.

"Ich verschlepp dich in den Wald und piss dir in dein Maul."
Damit kann er jeden meinen. Wenn er eine Person(keinen Rapper) erwähnt hätte könnte er auch angezeigt werden.


----------



## DP455 (9. August 2013)

Der Herr Ferchichi, das ist doch kein ernstzunehmender Musiker. Das ist ein Selbstdarsteller, der alles dafür tut, in der Öffentlichkeit nicht in Vergessenheit zu geraten. Und dass er mit der Nummer auf dem Index landet, das wusste er nicht nur, sondern das wollte er wahrscheinlich auch genauso. Vielleicht musste er seinen abtrünnigen Jüngern mal wieder was richtig Krasses liefern. Diese Skandalrapper gibt's doch mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer. Der mediale Hype war auf jeden Fall enorm. Und wer wünscht sich das nicht? Werbung auf allen Ebenen, ohne dafür bezahlen zu müssen. Vielleicht sollte es auch ein Ablenkungsmanöver sein, wer weiß? Dass seine Verbindungen zum Abou-Chaker-Clan in die Öffentlichkeit geraten und dort breitgetreten werden, das war ja was, was ausnahmsweise mal nicht geplant war, im Gegensatz zu seinem Praktikum im Bundestag seinerzeit bei dem Herrn von Stetten von der CSU. Ne, ich finde solche mehr als suspekten Gestalten, die sich mit menschenverachtenden Texten auf Kosten von Minderheiten bereichern, widerlich. Schlimm genug, dass er dafür auch noch 'nen Bambi bekommen...


----------



## Two-Face (9. August 2013)

Den Bambi hat der doch nur aus Gründen der Medienwirtschaft bekommen, sowie so ziemlich jeder andere Preisträger davon. Der Bambi ist nichts anderes als die deutsche Entsprechung des MTV Awards in den USA, er wird von einem Medienkonzern, welcher auf wirtschaftliche Gewinne ausgelegt ist, verliehen und dafür braucht man halt "besondere" Preisträger. 

Franz Beckenbauer hat ihn ja auch bekommen, obwohl er ein Fußballer, ein Profi-Sportler war (bzw. zu der Zeit Trainer), also "offiziell" nix mit Medien zu tun hat, aber halt die mediale Aufmerksamkeit entsprechend war. Da Bushido auch noch ausgerechnet den Integrationsbambi bekommen hat, hat das erst recht für Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt und das Ziel von Burda Media war erreicht. Der Preis ist so gesehen zum in die Tonne kloppen, da wird keine Leistung gewürdigt, nur die Wirkung in den Medien - wie eben beim MTV Award oder bei den Golden Globes.

Und Bushido ist nix anderes als jemand, der ausschließlich durch Kontroverse von sich reden macht, genauso wie die meisten anderen deutschen Rapper, der auch keine Ahnung von Politik und der gleichen hat (hätte er welche, wäre Klaus Wowereit der letzte gewesen, den er beleidigt hätte). 

Allgemein ist deutscher HipHop nix anderes, als Musik, die auf Pubertierende und Halbstarke ausgelegt ist, um ihr Reportoire an Kraftausdrücken und coolen Sprüchen für den Pausenhof auszuweiten und eine ungefähre Anleitung erhalten, "cool" zu sein (also trägt er damit auch mit dazu bei, dass Gewaltbereitschaft unter Jugendlichen steigt, früher gab es diese Art von Musik in Deutschland nicht, trotzdem sind natürlich wie immer auschließlich Computerspiele dran schuld). 

Es gibt da nur wenige Ausnahmen, z.B. Samy Deluxe oder die Fantastischen Vier (die, welche den HipHop erst nach Deutschland geholt haben), welche sich noch auf was Vernünftiges in der Musikrichtung beschränken.


----------



## Ahab (9. August 2013)

Warum wird Bushido überhaupt noch Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt? Er ist dermaßen unglaubwürdig! Untergrund-Rap, dann Musik mit Karel Gott, dann will er auf einmal Politiker werden und jetzt zieht er die Politik durch den Kakau und macht wieder auf hart?! Und mal im Ernst, die Dinger mit Wowereit und Roth - die fühlen sich von SOWAS angegriffen? Von einem Halbsatz ohne Substanz, an den Haaren herbeigezogen, um ganz augenscheinlich nur Aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten?! 

DEM GEHT DIE MUFFE WEIL SICH KEIN SCHWEIN MEHR FÜR IHN INTERESSIERT! 

Also wirklich, die können da locker drüber stehen. Wer auf sowas eingeht, von so einer Luftpumpe, der hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.


----------



## DP455 (9. August 2013)

Ahab schrieb:


> DEM GEHT DIE MUFFE WEIL SICH KEIN SCHWEIN MEHR FÜR IHN INTERESSIERT!


Doch, doch, die Staatsanwaltschaft zum Beispiel...


----------



## Lan_Party (9. August 2013)

Die Medien haben Ihn ja jetzt schon wieder vergessen. Solange keine Infos über den Prozess kommen ist er jetzt schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## tils (10. August 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, von was rappt Massiv?
> 
> "Das ist Berlin, wo sich kleine Kinder in Arsch ******."
> "Ich verschlepp dich in den Wald und piss dir in dein Maul."
> ...


äää soweit ich weiß bist Du 13 und zockst schon Spiele, die Du erst in 5 Jahren spielen dürftest. Jetzt kommen noch solche Zitate dazu... das is quasi der Nachweis, dass hier kein Stress ohne Grund gemacht wird. Deine Eltern sollten Deinen Medienkonsum mal besser kontrollieren


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. August 2013)

Ich kenne dieses Lied jetzt nicht und ich werd es mir auch nicht antun. Was ich bisher so von (deutschen) möchtegern-Gangster-Rappern gehört hab war schlimm genug.
Diese auf wichtig und auf hart tuenden Würstchen haben doch nichts von einem richtigen Gangster. (Aber Hund die bellen beissen ja auch nicht.  )


Von dem her braucht man da auch keinen Stress schieben. Ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass die nicht gefährlich sind.


----------



## Slezer (11. August 2013)

Ohje bushido... Alleine das man hier über ihn redet.... Schade eigentlich denn damit hat er genau das geschafft. 

Wegschauen und lächeln, mehr bitte nicht


----------



## orca113 (18. August 2013)

Das stimmt. Lasst ihn links liegen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. August 2013)

Einfach keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken, solche Menschen wie der leben davon..
Lasst diesen Strumpfhosenrapper einfach links liegen und gut aber das sagte ja orca113 bereits.

Außerdem weiß eh jeder, das Kollegah der Boss ist.


----------



## jamie (18. August 2013)

@AnonHome: Als Zocker sollte es für dich nur einen geben 
Jeaw - Counterstrike mich - YouTube


----------



## jamie (18. August 2013)

*Doppelpost durch Hängen der Website..


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. August 2013)

Der Typ hat kein Flow und seine Hooks sind für den Popo.


----------



## jamie (18. August 2013)

Macht trotzdem Bock auf CS


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. August 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Macht trotzdem Bock auf CS


 
Das macht Bock auf Battlefield 3.

Kollegah & Farid Bang - Dissen aus Prinzip (Official HD Video) - YouTube


----------



## Lan_Party (18. August 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Außerdem weiß eh jeder, das Kollegah der Boss ist.



Nein.
@Topic
Der Hype ging anscheinend nur eine Woche. Den kennt gerade keiner mehr.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. August 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Nun ja. Erst einmal finde ich diesen ganzen Gangsterrappbumms naja.. lächerlich. Aber zum Thema.
> Es wird in den Medien immer gerne gesagt, dass er sagt, Claudia Roth erschießen zu wollen, dass er zum Töten aufrufe, etc. Das ist einfach mal Bullshit.
> Wenn sagen wir mal Till Lindemann in 'Mein Teil' singt wie er.. (nunja ihr wisst schon. Wenn nicht, einfach mal das Lied anhören!), dann heißt das doch nicht, dass ER das selber will oder jmd dazu aufruft es zu machen, sondern er singt von einer lyrischen Person, die das tut (und erzählt dabei eine Geschichte nach, die so passiert ist). Aber um zum Punkt zu kommen: die mediale Einschätzung/Darstellung ist hier mal völlig falsch. Schließlich handelt es sich ja auch um ein "Kunstwerk" (die Anführungszeichen sind Absicht  ), dass somit Freiheit genießt und keine tatsächliche Äußerung darstellt und selbst wenn, sollte das auch klar gehen, denn eine Beschränkung von Meinungsäußerungen erachte ich als lächerlich.
> Ob man jetzt sagt "das Teil kömmt uffen Index", ist wieder 'ne andere Sache, aber allgemein die Darstellung ist einer aufgeklärten Gesellschaft nicht würdig.
> ...


 
Naja, als Kunst kann man sein Möchtegerngerappe ja wohl nicht unbedingt bezeichnen.


----------



## Scalon (18. August 2013)

außerdem ist es fraglich ob es Kunst oder Aufruf zu Straftaten ist und somit strafbar wäre/ist. Man kann auch nicht alles unter dem Mantel der Kunst sagen, wo kämen wir da hin?


----------



## Soulsnap (19. August 2013)

die Frage ist eher, wo kämen wir hin wenn die künstlerische Freiheit zu weit eingeschränkt wird? 

Mal nebenbei, meine Befürchtung von Seite 1 hat sich ja bewahrheitet das sich hier einige fachlich inkompetente user dazu herablassen Kommentare wie "wo ist rappen Kunst" oder "wer rap macht ist zu blöd zum singen" zu Posten. Ihr ignoranten  Schubladen Denker solltet es euch verkneifen euch zu Themen zu äussern zu denen ihr nichts sinnvolles beitragen könnt... Hört euch mal NMZS (R.I.P.) oder von mir aus auch die alten Sachen von samy deluxe an. Und wenn ihr dann noch sagt das rap keine Kunst ist fehlt es euch mMn nach an Intelligenz um Kunst zu erkennen oder an einem offenen Geist um über den Tellerrand zu blicken...


----------



## Lan_Party (19. August 2013)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> .....



True.
Rap ist Kunst, egal ob gut oder schlecht.
Kunst kennt  keine Grenzen, deshalb ist die Anklage gegen Bushido unsinnig.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (19. August 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> True.
> Rap ist Kunst, egal ob gut oder schlecht.
> Kunst kennt  keine Grenzen, deshalb ist die Anklage gegen Bushido unsinnig.


 
Nein ist sie nicht, Freie Kunst hat auch ihre Grenzen, die Pussydo eindeutig überschritten hat.
Ich erinnere mich an Künstler wie Blokkmonsta, den sie damals wegen ähnlichem verurteilt haben.


----------



## tils (19. August 2013)

also von allen Sparten der Kunst ist Rap und HipHop aus meiner Sicht die brotloseste. Wenn die Rhythmik des Raps gut auf den Beat passt kann man von musikalischer Kunst sprechen. Darum dreht sich es aber zu 90% nicht. Da labern für mich einfach Leute über uninspirierte, elektronische Musik. Das kann nach ein wenig Übung fast jeder.

Zudem ist der textliche Inhalt nicht völlig irrelevant, nur weil es unter "Kultur" oder "Kunst" läuft. Morddrohungen gegenüber realen Personen sind auf dem Niveau eines schwer erziehbaren Pubertierenden.


----------



## Soulsnap (19. August 2013)

du weisst schon was "brotlose Kunst" ist? Der eierkopp bushido ist auf dem Papier Millionär, so brotlos kann sie also nicht sein xD


----------



## Placebo (20. August 2013)

Ich frage mich, wie man einem Rapper ernst nehmen kann, der ausgerechnet von Black Metal und Gothic/Neoklassik Bands Musikstücke geklaut hat. Dass er jetzt personengerichtet beleidigt ist doch nur die nächsttiefere Niveaustufe. Einfach ignorieren, irgendwann hört jedes Kind auf, nach Aufmerksamkeit zu schreien


----------



## Lan_Party (20. August 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht, Freie Kunst hat auch ihre Grenzen, die Pussydo eindeutig überschritten hat.
> Ich erinnere mich an Künstler wie Blokkmonsta, den sie damals wegen ähnlichem verurteilt haben.



Es sind "nur" Texte und Beats.
Keiner würde auf das hören was ein Musiker rappt/singt.

Wenn Justin Bieber singt das seine Fans Obama umlegen sollen würde es auch keiner tun, nur schockiert sein und er würde massig Promo bekommen, wie Bushido in seinem Fall.

Komisches Gefühl den Typen zu verteidigen den am meisten verabscheue.


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2013)

Was sollen die Justin Bieber-Fans tun? Obama mit Hello-Kitty-Puppen bewerfen? Bushido hat eine ganz andere Zielgruppe, ich kenne da einige die mit 20 noch in der neunten Klasse auf der Hauptschule (ich will nicht verallgemeinern, aber in Kombination mit dem Alter ist das schon eine Leistung...) hocken, bis an die Zähne mit Messern, Schlagringen, ... bewaffnet sind und eben genau seine Musik hören. Merkst du was ich meine? Das ist genau der Unterschied, den man bei der Betrachtung beachten sollte...


----------



## Slezer (20. August 2013)

Haben 20jährige Angst vor 15 jährige? Ich glaub ich bin zu alt um das zu verstehen..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2013)

So sehe ich das auch, da gibt es sicherlich genug " Ghetto - Kids " die auf so etwas reflektieren und für bare Münze nehmen oder dafür besonders empfänglich sind.


----------



## debalz (20. August 2013)

Diesen Kids sollte man z.B. mal in der Schule (sofern sie dahin gehen) erklären dass so ein Lied incl. des Textes ausschließlich gemacht wurde, um ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Ein reiner Marketingschachzug, um das durch Talkshow- und sonstige Medienpräsenz (Bambi?!) etwas aufgeweichte Profil von Bushido wieder zu schärfen und die Verkaufszahlen anzukurbeln.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (20. August 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch, da gibt es sicherlich genug " Ghetto - Kids " die auf so etwas reflektieren und für bare Münze nehmen oder dafür besonders empfänglich sind.


 
Ghetto Kids, gut das du das in Klammern gesetzt hast, ich wollte eben schon lachen, Deutschland und Ghettos.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. August 2013)

Dann eben so.
Ich denke keines dieser Kids wissen wie die betroffenen Personen aussehen geschweige geschrieben werden.

Ein dummes(nicht alle aber 90% bestimmt) Publikum kann nur dumme Musik(nicht Rap allgemein!!!) verstehen.


----------



## tils (21. August 2013)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> du weisst schon was "brotlose Kunst" ist? Der eierkopp bushido ist auf dem Papier Millionär, so brotlos kann sie also nicht sein xD


peinlich, hast Recht. Hab mich in der Begrifflichkeit vertan


----------

